# The rest of them



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's the rest of the pics -


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Now that's a nice bar top. Makes me want a beer...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny, it just makes me want that piece of wood. Very well done, JP.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish I had pieces long enough to do unglued pieces on that bar but the log came in at around 5 feet so we had to end glue. The owner had the idea of the darker wood thru the middle to streatch the bar a little wider, it worked pretty nice


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work. I must have missed something. What type of wood is that?


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

It's spalted, flame yellow birch with mahogany skirting


----------

